# What brand “groove joint pliers” and “adjustable wrench” do you use? I prefer..



## Pipewrench78 (Dec 21, 2021)

I used Crescent brand adjustable wrenches for YEARS.

I also used Channel lock products for most of my career.

Last year, I switched to Knipex pliers and Bahco adjustable wrenches.

I must say, I do like the switch!

What do you like/use?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Try the Channel Lock Wide Azz, it’s my favorite adjustable wrench 








Channellock 8WCB 8-Inch WideAzz Adjustable Wrench | 1.5-Inch Wide Jaw Opening | Precise Jaw Design Grips Tight - Even in Tight Spaces | Measurement Scales Engraved on the Tool for Easy Sizing of Diameters | CODE BLUE Comfort Grip - Crescent Wrench - Amazon.com


Channellock 8WCB 8-Inch WideAzz Adjustable Wrench | 1.5-Inch Wide Jaw Opening | Precise Jaw Design Grips Tight - Even in Tight Spaces | Measurement Scales Engraved on the Tool for Easy Sizing of Diameters | CODE BLUE Comfort Grip - Crescent Wrench - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’ve used Channel lock pliers for years.
Altho their quality has seemed to go down over the last year or two. 
there is more play in the plier, they don’t adjust as smoothly as they used to, some times you have to fight with they to get them in their groove.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Knipex Cobras and pliers wrenches. I have a Wideazz wrench as well, it's alright.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I’ve used Channel lock pliers for years.
> Altho their quality has seemed to go down over the last year or two.
> there is more play in the plier, they don’t adjust as smoothly as they used to, some times you have to fight with they to get them in their groove.


I also use Channellock pliers, specifically I still have or look for ones produced before they started selling in Wal-Mart. The most obvious difference is the width of the jaws, the top jaw has a portion of the side ground out. Wal-Mart required them to meet a price point so they switched to cheaper/softer steel and thickened the pattern to make up for that. They don't fit in as many places and the teeth wear out very quickly.

I usually try to buy the Ideal-branded Channellock pliers which have yellow grips. They are the same part numbers as regular Channellocks but prefixed with "35-". Channellock pliers have been sold under many other brand names. I have two red handled pairs branded Gardner Bender and a couple of black ones with triple thick grips labeled Mac Tools if I remember correctly.

You can give me many reasons why other types of tongue and groove pliers might be better, but I like my Channellocks, I've always used them. Shame they don't make them the same anymore.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I also use channelicks. But I just bought some of the cobras. 

When I was in my early 30’s I broke a few pair of chsnnelocks by squeezing them. One side snapped into two pieces.

I still have a monkeygrip but nothing like when terry was in his prime. 

Time marches on…….


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I also use Channellock pliers, specifically I still have or look for ones produced before they started selling in Wal-Mart. The most obvious difference is the width of the jaws, the top jaw has a portion of the side ground out. Wal-Mart required them to meet a price point so they switched to cheaper/softer steel and thickened the pattern to make up for that. They don't fit in as many places and the teeth wear out very quickly.
> 
> I usually try to buy the Ideal-branded Channellock pliers which have yellow grips. They are the same part numbers as regular Channellocks but prefixed with "35-". Channellock pliers have been sold under many other brand names. I have two red handled pairs branded Gardner Bender and a couple of black ones with triple thick grips labeled Mac Tools if I remember correctly.
> 
> You can give me many reasons why other types of tongue and groove pliers might be better, but I like my Channellocks, I've always used them. Shame they don't make them the same anymore.


agreed 100%


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Douglas till I die. I’ll be buried with a pair in my back pocket for that faucet in the sky. 😊


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> Try the Channel Lock Wide Azz, it’s my favorite adjustable wrench


THIS. JUST BUY IT


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Douglas till I die. I’ll be buried with a pair in my back pocket for that faucet in the sky. 😊


You need to post some good pics of those pliers.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

theyre on sale.


Douglas P813P 10 in. Angle Nose Slip Joint Pliers - Locke Plumbing


----------



## Tom F Ohio (6 mo ago)

I've used channel locks my whole time plumbing. I have rigid cresent wrenches.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I use to have a TG&Y adjustable wrench that was awesome. Easy to adjust but not too loose. Kept its adjustment and gripped tight.

Lost it. TG&Y was like a small K-mart store.
That was a long time ago, I thought I had an original idea of marking my tools with paint. Then I found out a lot of people do it. 🤣. I was under 10rs old. I’ve had a tool box since I was in diapers, literally. I hung all my tools up in the carport to pair and the overspray got on our family car. 🤡
Then there’s the time I took all the doors off the hinges in the whole house. I was 5 and had a babysitter. Babysitter didn’t do her job. 🤣

As a plumber I have a Williams adjustable and a small crescent brand with a cushioned handle.

Ever since I got the Knipex pliers wrench set the adjustable wrenches don’t matter to me much.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

As my wrists hands and forearms start to give on me ive been moving towards crescents and pipe wrenches


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I like the all the Knipex tools and have also liked the Douglas slip joint pliers I’ve had in the past. I’ve always felt like the adjustment on channel lock pliers are just a little too wide or a little too narrow for gripping common pipe sizes. I can never get them to feel just right in my hands.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I like the all the Knipex tools and have also liked the Douglas slip joint pliers I’ve had in the past. I’ve always felt like the adjustment on channel lock pliers are just a little too wide or a little too narrow for gripping common pipe sizes. I can never get them to feel just right in my hands.


Same on the “channel locks” the Douglas fit absolutely perfect for a great feel grip on most common pipe sizes and materials.


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

Wilde Tool Company, Knipex and anything else engineered to the N’th degree.


----------



## RyanPlumber1982 (Mar 19, 2017)

Full team/ fanboy Milwaukee. Their adjustable wrenches are the best non-slip I’ve found. Douglas makes a great groove joint plier as well though.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Channel locks. I’ve tried all of them. But I’ve spent so many years with them in my hand; it’s just not normal to have something else. 

I also have gotten accustomed to the shape. I use them for tasks like putting the hook side between two copper pipes to space them out while I solder or strap something. I use them to pull nails once in a while. I have exactly the feel on them that I need to just slightly out of round a fitting so that it won’t slide off when it gets lubed up by heat and flux. I even whack stuff with the back of them.

I also replace them once every few years.


----------

